# FreeBSD 10.1 ASUS SABERTOOTH FX990 R2 no sound



## thanasisk (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi all,
long time listener, first time poster. Without further ado:

`$ uname -a`

```
FreeBSD beastie 10.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 21:02:49 UTC 2014  root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

`$ cat /dev/sndstat`

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0060) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0060) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0060) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <Realtek ALC892 (Analog 7.1+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm4: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Digital)> (play)
pcm5: <Realtek ALC892 (Onboard Digital)> (play)
```

Relevant info from /etc/sysctl.conf:

```
hw.snd.default_unit=3
# Don't automatically use new sound devices
hw.snd.default_auto=0
```

`$ dmesg |grep pcm` (why is it repeated two times?)

```
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0060) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 4 on hdaa0
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0060) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa0
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0060) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 7 on hdaa0
pcm3: <Realtek ALC892 (Analog 7.1+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,22,21,23,27 and 24,25,26 on hdaa1
pcm4: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Digital)> at nid 30 on hdaa1
pcm5: <Realtek ALC892 (Onboard Digital)> at nid 17 on hdaa1
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0060) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 4 on hdaa0
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0060) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa0
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0060) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 7 on hdaa0
pcm3: <Realtek ALC892 (Analog 7.1+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,22,21,23,27 and 24,25,26 on hdaa1
pcm4: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Digital)> at nid 30 on hdaa1
pcm5: <Realtek ALC892 (Onboard Digital)> at nid 17 on hdaa1
```

`$ mixer`

```
Mixer vol  is currently set to  77:77
Mixer pcm  is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  74:74
Mixer line  is currently set to  1:1
Mixer mic  is currently set to  67:67
Mixer mix  is currently set to  74:74
Mixer rec  is currently set to  35:35
Mixer igain  is currently set to  0:0
Mixer ogain  is currently set to 100:100
Mixer monitor  is currently set to  67:67
Recording source: mic
```

`$ sysctl -a |grep hdaa`

```
dev.hdaa.%parent:
dev.hdaa.0.%desc: NVIDIA (0x0060) Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.0.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.0.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.0.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x104384f0
dev.hdaa.0.%parent: hdacc0
dev.hdaa.0.nid4: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
dev.hdaa.0.nid4_config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid4_original: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid5: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
dev.hdaa.0.nid5_config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid5_original: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid6: pin: Digital-out (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid6_config: 0x585600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=None ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid6_original: 0x585600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=None ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid7: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
dev.hdaa.0.nid7_config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid7_original: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid8: audio output
dev.hdaa.0.nid9: audio output
dev.hdaa.0.nid10: audio output
dev.hdaa.0.nid11: audio output [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.0.gpi_state:
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_state:
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_config:
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_state:
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_config:
dev.hdaa.0.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.1.%desc: Realtek ALC892 Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.1.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.1.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.1.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x10438436
dev.hdaa.1.%parent: hdacc1
dev.hdaa.1.nid2: audio output
dev.hdaa.1.nid3: audio output
dev.hdaa.1.nid4: audio output
dev.hdaa.1.nid5: audio output
dev.hdaa.1.nid6: audio output
dev.hdaa.1.nid7: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid8: audio input
dev.hdaa.1.nid9: audio input [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid10: audio input [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid11: audio mixer
dev.hdaa.1.nid12: audio mixer
dev.hdaa.1.nid13: audio mixer
dev.hdaa.1.nid14: audio mixer
dev.hdaa.1.nid15: audio mixer
dev.hdaa.1.nid16: audio output
dev.hdaa.1.nid17: pin: SPDIF-out (Fixed)
dev.hdaa.1.nid17_config: 0x99430140 as=4 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=Fixed ctype=ATAPI loc=Onboard color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid17_original: 0x99430140 as=4 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=Fixed ctype=ATAPI loc=Onboard color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid18: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid18_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid18_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid19: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid20: pin: Line-out (Green Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid20_config: 0x01014010 as=1 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid20_original: 0x01014010 as=1 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid21: pin: Line-out (Black Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid21_config: 0x01011012 as=1 seq=2 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid21_original: 0x01011012 as=1 seq=2 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid22: pin: Line-out (Orange Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid22_config: 0x01016011 as=1 seq=1 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Orange misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid22_original: 0x01016011 as=1 seq=1 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Orange misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid23: pin: Line-out (Grey Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid23_config: 0x01012014 as=1 seq=4 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Grey misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid23_original: 0x01012014 as=1 seq=4 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Grey misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid24: pin: Mic (Pink Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid24_config: 0x01a19850 as=5 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Pink misc=8
dev.hdaa.1.nid24_original: 0x01a19850 as=5 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Pink misc=8
dev.hdaa.1.nid25: pin: Mic (Pink Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid25_config: 0x02a19951 as=5 seq=1 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Pink misc=9
dev.hdaa.1.nid25_original: 0x02a19960 as=6 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Pink misc=9
dev.hdaa.1.nid26: pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid26_config: 0x0181305f as=5 seq=15 device=Line-in conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Blue misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid26_original: 0x0181305f as=5 seq=15 device=Line-in conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Blue misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid27: pin: Headphones (Green Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid27_config: 0x0221411f as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Green misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid27_original: 0x02214120 as=2 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Green misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid28: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid28_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid28_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid29: beep widget
dev.hdaa.1.nid29_config: 0x4007e629 as=2 seq=9 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Analog loc=0x00 color=White misc=6
dev.hdaa.1.nid29_original: 0x4007e629 as=2 seq=9 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Analog loc=0x00 color=White misc=6
dev.hdaa.1.nid30: pin: SPDIF-out (Orange Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid30_config: 0x01456130 as=3 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=Jack ctype=Optical loc=Rear color=Orange misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid30_original: 0x01456130 as=3 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=Jack ctype=Optical loc=Rear color=Orange misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid31: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid31_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid31_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid32: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid33: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid34: audio mixer [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid35: audio mixer
dev.hdaa.1.nid36: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid37: audio output [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid38: audio mixer [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.1.gpi_state:
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_state: 0=disabled 1=disabled
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_config: 0=keep 1=keep
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_state:
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_config:
dev.hdaa.1.reconfig: 0
dev.pcm.0.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.1.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.2.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.3.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.4.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.5.%parent: hdaa1
```

Please let me know if you require more output. Wiring of the speakers is fine - I have tried with an Ubuntu LiveCD and they worked fine.


----------



## thanasisk (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi again,
I have tried added the following to
/boot/loader.com but still no luck

```
hint.hdaa.1.cad0.nid20.config="as=1 seq=15"
hint.hdaa.1.cad0.nid21.config="as=5 seq=1"
```

`dmesg |grep pcm3`

```
pcm3: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> at nid 20,22,21,23 and 24,26 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> at nid 20,22,21,23 and 24,26 on hdaa1
pcm3: Playback:
pcm3:  Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm3:  PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm3:  DAC: 2 4 3 5
pcm3:
pcm3:  nid=20 [pin: Line-out (Green Jack)]
pcm3:  + <- nid=12 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm3:  + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm3:  + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm3:
pcm3:  nid=22 [pin: Line-out (Orange Jack)]
pcm3:  + <- nid=14 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm3:  + <- nid=4 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm3:  + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm3:
pcm3:  nid=21 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
pcm3:  + <- nid=13 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm3:  + <- nid=3 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm3:  + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm3:
pcm3:  nid=23 [pin: Line-out (Grey Jack)]
pcm3:  + <- nid=15 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm3:  + <- nid=5 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm3:  + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm3:
pcm3: Record:
pcm3:  Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm3:  PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm3:  ADC: 8
pcm3:
pcm3:  nid=8 [audio input]
pcm3:  + <- nid=35 [audio mixer] [src: speaker, line, mic, mix]
pcm3:  + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm3:  + <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm3:  + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm3:  + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm3:
pcm3: Input Mix:
pcm3:
pcm3:  nid=11 [audio mixer]
pcm3:  + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm3:  + <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm3:  + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm3:
pcm3: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -64/0dB
pcm3:  +- ctl  1 (nid  2 out):  -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm3:  +- ctl  2 (nid  3 out):  -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm3:  +- ctl  3 (nid  4 out):  -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm3:  +- ctl  4 (nid  5 out):  -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm3:  +- ctl 17 (nid  12 in  0): mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 18 (nid  12 in  1): mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 19 (nid  13 in  0): mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 20 (nid  13 in  1): mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 21 (nid  14 in  0): mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 22 (nid  14 in  1): mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 23 (nid  15 in  0): mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 24 (nid  15 in  1): mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 25 (nid  20 in ):  mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 26 (nid  21 in ):  mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 27 (nid  22 in ):  mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 28 (nid  23 in ):  mute
pcm3:
pcm3: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): -64/0dB
pcm3:  +- ctl  1 (nid  2 out):  -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm3:  +- ctl  2 (nid  3 out):  -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm3:  +- ctl  3 (nid  4 out):  -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm3:  +- ctl  4 (nid  5 out):  -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm3:  +- ctl 17 (nid  12 in  0): mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 19 (nid  13 in  0): mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 21 (nid  14 in  0): mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 23 (nid  15 in  0): mute
pcm3:
pcm3: Microphone Volume (OSS: mic): 0/30dB
pcm3:  +- ctl  7 (nid  11 in  0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 30 (nid  24 out):  0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm3:  +- ctl 49 (nid  35 in  0): mute
pcm3:
pcm3: Line-in Volume (OSS: line): 0/30dB
pcm3:  +- ctl  9 (nid  11 in  2): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 34 (nid  26 out):  0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm3:  +- ctl 51 (nid  35 in  2): mute
pcm3:
pcm3: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker): -34/12dB
pcm3:  +- ctl 12 (nid  11 in  5): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 54 (nid  35 in  5): mute
pcm3:
pcm3: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -16/30dB
pcm3:  +- ctl  5 (nid  8 in  0): -16/30dB (47 steps) + mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 49 (nid  35 in  0): mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 51 (nid  35 in  2): mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 54 (nid  35 in  5): mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 59 (nid  35 in  10): mute
pcm3:
pcm3: Input Mix Level (OSS: mix): -34/12dB
pcm3:  +- ctl  7 (nid  11 in  0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm3:  +- ctl  9 (nid  11 in  2): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 12 (nid  11 in  5): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 18 (nid  12 in  1): mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 20 (nid  13 in  1): mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 22 (nid  14 in  1): mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 24 (nid  15 in  1): mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 59 (nid  35 in  10): mute
pcm3:
pcm3: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain): 0/0dB
pcm3:  +- ctl 18 (nid  12 in  1): mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 20 (nid  13 in  1): mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 22 (nid  14 in  1): mute
pcm3:  +- ctl 24 (nid  15 in  1): mute
pcm3:
pcm3: Mixer "vol":
pcm3: Mixer "pcm":
pcm3: Mixer "speaker":
pcm3: Mixer "line":
pcm3: Mixer "mic":
pcm3: Mixer "mix":
pcm3: Mixer "rec":
pcm3: Mixer "igain":
pcm3: Mixer "ogain":
pcm3: Playback channel set is: Back Left, Back Right, Side Left, Side Right,
pcm3: Playback channel matrix is: unknown, assuming 7.1 (connected)
pcm3: Recording channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm3: Recording channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
```


----------



## protocelt (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi,

First, remove the device hints in /boot/loader.conf (the correct file is /boot/loader.conf not /boot/loader.com - maybe typo?) as it's not needed. All versions from FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE onward will do the right thing in setting up the Realtek sound driver automatically for that particular motherboard (maybe even versions before 9.1-RELEASE). What is the entire output of the `dmesg` command?


----------



## thanasisk (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi - it was a typo. dmesg output is too big for this so I pastebin it
`$ dmesg`
http://pastebin.com/Gsq1CtiB


----------



## protocelt (Dec 23, 2014)

Excellent, thanks. For that motherboard, the snd_hda(4) driver _should_ be the only thing needed to be loaded at boot for working sound when using a GENERIC kernel(which I see you are). What is the output of `kldstat`?


----------



## thanasisk (Dec 23, 2014)

`$ kldstat`

```
Id Refs Address  Size  Name
1  56 0xffffffff80200000 1755658  kernel
2  1 0xffffffff81956000 267f48  zfs.ko
3  2 0xffffffff81bbe000 6780  opensolaris.ko
4  1 0xffffffff81bc5000 15050  aio.ko
5  1 0xffffffff81bdb000 4a08  coretemp.ko
6  1 0xffffffff81be0000 3f60  amdtemp.ko
7  1 0xffffffff81be4000 e0fc38  nvidia.ko
8  2 0xffffffff829f4000 b98d8  linux.ko
9  1 0xffffffff82aae000 6ca70  vboxdrv.ko
10  1 0xffffffff82b1b000 1a1f0  fuse.ko
11  1 0xffffffff82b36000 11de8  tmpfs.ko
12  3 0xffffffff82b48000 9d00  libiconv.ko
13  1 0xffffffff82b52000 2b58  libmchain.ko
14  1 0xffffffff82b55000 17b8  cd9660_iconv.ko
15  1 0xffffffff82b57000 17d0  msdosfs_iconv.ko
16  1 0xffffffff82c11000 fca8  geom_eli.ko
17  1 0xffffffff82c21000 1f565  crypto.ko
18  1 0xffffffff82c41000 538a  fdescfs.ko
19  1 0xffffffff82c47000 357f  ums.ko
20  1 0xffffffff82c4b000 2b58  uhid.ko
```


----------



## protocelt (Dec 23, 2014)

Ok, it looks like the snd_hda(4) driver is not loaded. To load the driver at boot, add

```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
 to /boot/loader.conf and reboot. Also make sure the relevant entries in /etc/sysctl.conf are the same as what is shown in your first post before rebooting.


----------



## thanasisk (Dec 23, 2014)

Sorry but this did not do the trick. Do I also need to do something along the lines of

```
snd_driver_load="YES"
```
?
Below WITH 
	
	



```
snd_hda_load="Yes"
```
`sudo kldstat`

```
Id Refs Address  Size  Name
1  56 0xffffffff80200000 1755658  kernel
2  1 0xffffffff81956000 267f48  zfs.ko
3  2 0xffffffff81bbe000 6780  opensolaris.ko
4  1 0xffffffff81bc5000 15050  aio.ko
5  1 0xffffffff81bdb000 4a08  coretemp.ko
6  1 0xffffffff81be0000 3f60  amdtemp.ko
7  1 0xffffffff81be4000 e0fc38  nvidia.ko
8  2 0xffffffff829f4000 b98d8  linux.ko
9  1 0xffffffff82aae000 6ca70  vboxdrv.ko
10  1 0xffffffff82b1b000 1a1f0  fuse.ko
11  1 0xffffffff82b36000 11de8  tmpfs.ko
12  3 0xffffffff82b48000 9d00  libiconv.ko
13  1 0xffffffff82b52000 2b58  libmchain.ko
14  1 0xffffffff82b55000 17b8  cd9660_iconv.ko
15  1 0xffffffff82b57000 17d0  msdosfs_iconv.ko
16  1 0xffffffff82c11000 fca8  geom_eli.ko
17  1 0xffffffff82c21000 1f565  crypto.ko
18  1 0xffffffff82c41000 538a  fdescfs.ko
19  1 0xffffffff82c47000 357f  ums.ko
20  1 0xffffffff82c4b000 2b58  uhid.ko
```

and
`grep snd /boot/loader.conf && uptime`

```
snd_hda_load="YES"
8:18AM  up 6 mins, 0 users, load averages: 0.15, 0.41, 0.2
```


----------



## shepper (Dec 28, 2014)

On my 10.1 install snd_hda(4) is compiled into the generic kernel.  Unless you are running a custom kernel you should not need to load the module.  To me sound configuration is complex and I would recommend studying snd_hda(4) and posting a pindump as described in this Thread 48289.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 29, 2014)

shepper said:


> On my 10.1 install snd_hda(4) is compiled into the generic kernel.  Unless you are running a custom kernel you should not need to load the module.


Yep, you're correct. I use a custom kernel and should have double checked. Sorry about that. Anyway at least from FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE to 10.1-RELEASE the snd_hda(4) driver attaches and works without any pin redirection magic. I'm typing from a computer with that board installed right now . Something else is going on but I'm not sure what.

I will add the fact that there were some quality problems with the Realtek audio chip on that ASUS motherboard and I had to RMA two boards, one for faulty jack detection and the audio chip just flat out dying on a reboot on the other. I suspected it was shorting out but didn't have the equipment to check and ASUS wasn't forthcoming on what caused it, just sent me a new board.

thanasisk, what program are you using to play sound?


----------

